
A brief history of the demoscene in China - bane
https://www.pouet.net/topic.php?which=11867
======
Gabrielfair
Was this article written by gpt-2 or another deeptext engine? Can someone
explain what a demoscene is?

~~~
DanBC
A demo is a form of computer program that achieves something remarkable
(usually around computer graphics) in a very small program size.

A demoscene would be the collection of people who create these programs, and
who appreciate them.

There are strong elements of informal competition -- who can shave a few bytes
off this routine? -- and there are formal competitions.

The Pouet.net faq gives a nice definition "Demos are the things that happen
when people who are interested in computers sit down together and make
something fun and spectacular and challenging to program. They work on it
until it becomes a final work of art, then they pack up their sleeping bags
and travel to a demoparty where they enter it to a competition. That's pretty
much the gist of it."

Pouet.net is a good source of information about demos and has a large
collection.

